# تأمين مصادر الطاقة أثناء العمل Lock out / Tag out



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (19 مارس 2008)

:73:تأمين مصادر الطاقة في بيئة العمل Lock out / Tag out 
نظراً لوقوع العديد من الحوادث القاتلة أثناء اعمال الصيانة أو الإصلاحات للأجهزة والمعدات والناجمة عن التشغيل الفجائى لهذه المعدات عند وصول الطاقة لها حيث يتصادف وجود شخص يقوم بأعمال إصلاح أو تنظيف فيصعق بالكهرباء أو يصاب نتيجة دوران التروس أوالقواطيع .. الخ .
فقد وضع نظام عمل آمن لعزل مصادر القوي أو الأجزاء المتحركة عن المعدات والآلات في حالات التركيب أو الصيانة وذلك لمنع مثل هذه الحوادث .​




​
تعريفـات:

‌أ- الإغلاق Lock-Out - وضع اللافتات Tag-Out : 

استعمال جهاز معين لعزل مصادر الطاقة عن المعدات المراد العمل بها ووضع لافتات علي أماكن فصل مصادر الطاقة لهذه المعدات تبين أنها خارج الخدمة لوجود أعمال صيانة بها وأنه قد تم فصل القوي المحركة عنها حتي لا يتم إعادة تشغيلها إلا بعد الإنتهاء من العمل بها وبمعرفة الأشخاص الذين قاموا بإغلاقها.

‌ب- أجهزة الإغلاق والعزل Energy Isolation Devices: 

هي أجهزة تستخدم لعزل القوي المحركة عن الآلات والمعدات وبعض الأمثلة لذلك :

1- جهاز فصل التيار الكهربائي الموجود في لوحات الكهرباء
Manually Operated Electrical CircuitBreakers.

2- السلاسل والأقفال لتأمين إغلاق المحابس والصمامات

3- مفاتيح الإيقاف والفصل Disconnect Switches

4- الأقفال Padlocks (تستخدم لإغلاق بعض أنواع لوحات الكهرباء) .


‌ج- مصادر الطاقة Energy Resources :

جميع مصادر الطاقة قد تسبب في إصابة وأذي العاملين وهي علي النحو التالي:

1- المصادر الكهربائية ElectricalEnergy
2- المصادر الميكانيكية Mechanical Energy
3- المصادر الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Energy
4- المصادر الهوائية PneumaticEnergy
5- المصادر الكيميائية Chemical Energy
6- المصادر الحرارية Thermal Energy
7- الغازات Gases


‌د-الأشخاص المعرضون للإصابة Affected Employees:

هم العاملون الذين تتطلب مهامهم الوظيفية العمل علي تشغيل واستعمال المعدات والآلات التي تدار بواسطة مصادر الطاقة المختلفة ويجب العمل علي صيانة هذه المعدات والآلات تحت نظام العزل وتثبيت اللافتات التحذيرية (Lockout / Tag outProcedure)

‌هـ-  الموظف المسئول Authorized Employee:

هو الموظف المسئول عن إغلاق مصادر الطاقة عن المعدات والآلات التي سوف يتم عمل الصيانة والإصلاح عليها كذلك وضع اللافتات التحذيرية (Tags) التي تفيد ذلك.

‌و- تأمين عزل الطاقة Safety Padlock :

تستخدم وسيلة غلق للطاقة يكون لها مفتاح واحد فقط ، لتأمين عزل الطاقة المحركة عن الأجهزة والمعدات بحيث يكون هذا المفتاح مع الشخص المسئول الذي قام بعزل مصدر الطاقة حتي لا يتم إعادة الطاقة للأجهزة إلا بواسطة هذا الشخص فقط.

‌ز- العزل Disconnects :

عزل الطاقة عن المعدات بواسطة المحابس – المفاتيح الكهربائية – الأجهزة الميكانيكية التي عند عزلها لا تسبب تشغيل المعدة.

‌ح- الضغط المتبقي Residual Pressure:

هي الطاقة المتبقية في التوصيلات الخاصة بالمعدة أو الآلة بعد عزل الطاقة المحركة عنها (مثال ذلك الهواء المضغوط داخل المواسير بعد قفل المحبس).​



​

الإجــراءات:

في حالة ضرورة إجراء أعمال الإصلاح والصيانة علي أي معدة أو جهاز في أي موقع من مواقع المنشأة المختلفة ، يتم اتباع الخطوات التالية:

1- يقوم المسئول بالموقع الموجود به هذه المعدة بإبلاغ قسم الصيانة عن الخلل الموجود بالمعدة وأنها تحتاج للإصلاح والصيانة.

2- يقوم المسئول بالموقع الموجود به هذه المعدة بإيقافها عن العمل بالطريقة المعتادة وذلك بالضغط علي مفاتيح الإيقاف بها Stop Buttons.

3- يقوم مسئول الموقع بفصل التيار الكهربائي – إغلاق محابس الغاز – إغلاق محابس الهواء المضغوط أوالبخار عن المعدة المراد إجراء أعمال الصيانة عليها.

4- يقوم مسئول الموقع بالتأكد أن عزل الطاقة المحركة عن المعدة قد تم بصورة سليمة وذلك بمحاولة تشغيلها بعد العزل للتأكد من عدم عملها مرة أخري ومن ثم يتم إعادة مفاتيح التشغيل علي الوضع Off.

5- يقوم العاملون بقسم الصيانة بتفريغ الطاقة المتبقية والمتجمعة في المواسير مثل الهواء المضغوط – البخار – الغازات المضغوطة أو الشحنات الكهربائية المتبقية بالمكثفات.

6- يقوم مسئول قسم الصيانة أو من ينوب عنه بالتنسيق مع مسئول الموقع الموجود به المعدة وحسب الإمكان بتأمين إغلاق مصادر الطاقة المحركة عن المعدة بواسطة سلاسل وأقفال كل قفل مختلف عن الآخر ويحتفظ كل منهما بالمفتاح الخاص به ، إذا توفرت الإمكانية لعمل ذلك وإذا لم يكن ذلك ممكنا يتم إجراء ما يلي:

-إغلاق المفتاح الكهربائي الخاص بتشغيل المعدة ووضعه علي الوضع Off من لوحة المفاتيح الكهربائية.

-إغلاق المحابس الخاصة بالهواء والغازات المضغوطة والبخار.

7- يقوم مسئول الصيانة بالتعاون مع مسئول الموقع بوضع لوحة (Tag) بجوار لوحة المفاتيح الكهربائية أو المحابس التي تم إغلاقها ووضعها علي الوضع (Off) تفيد بأن هذه المفاتيح والمحابس قد تم إغلاقها بسبب وجود أعمال صيانة علي المعدة وعدم إعادة الطاقة المحركة لهذه المعدة أو فتح المحابس إلا بواسطة الأشخاص المصرح لهم بذلك.

8- بعد إجراء الخطوات 6 ، 7 أعلاه يتم تعبئة نموذج خاص (تصريح عزل الطاقة المحركة عن المعدات والآلات) بواسطة مسئول الصيانة ومسئول الموقع والتوقيع عليه ويحتفظ مسئول الموقع بنسخة ، ونسخة تسلم لقسم الصيانة ونسخة لقسم السلامة والصحة المهنية.

9- بعد ذلك يبدأ العاملون في قسم الصيانة في الإصلاح وصيانة المعدة وقبل قيامهم بذلك يتم محاولة تشغيل المعدة للتأكد للمرة الأخيرة أن مصادر الطاقة المحركة معزولة عنها ومن ثم يتم إعادة مفاتيح التشغيل إلي الوضع (Off) والبدء بالعمل.

10- يتم إجراء الخطوات أعلاه أيضا وتحت إشراف قسم الصيانة في حالة قيام أحد المقاولين بالعمل بالمعدات. 

11- في حالة عدم إكتمال العمل خلال وردية واحدة وسوف يستمر إلي الوردية التي تليها يتم إعلام العاملين بالوردية التالية بالخطوات المتبعة ويقوم مسئول الموقع ومسئول الصيانة في الوردية التالية بالتوقيع علي النموذج ويستمر العمل.

12- يقوم مسئول السلامة والصحة المهنية أثناء جولات السلامة اليومية بالتأكد من تنفيذ الخطوات أعلاه في حالة وجود أية أعمال صيانة وإصلاح بالمعدات.

13- بعد الإنتهاء من العمل يقوم مسئول الموقع بالتنسيق مع مسئول الصيانة وبعد التأكد من عدم وجود أي شخص بجوار المعدة بفتح الأقفال (إذا تم استخدام أقفال) وإعادة التيار الكهربائي بوضع المفتايح في اللوحات الكهربائية علي الوضع (On) وفتح محابس الغاز / الهواء / البخار كذلك إزالة اللافتات (Tags).

14- يتم تشغيل المعدة من مفاتيح التشغيل الخاصة بها في وجود مسئول الموقع ومسئول الصيانة.

​

المصـــــدر: http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=108


----------



## الجناحي (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع كوني احد العاملين في هذا المجال.


----------



## littleprincess (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

